# Temp too high in bator



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

My temp went up about 5 degrees or more! Will that harm them!?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Unless the temperature was above 104*F for several hours....I wouldn't worry much.
It might ONLY _hurry_ the hatch just a bit, if at all.
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *Keep the humidity DOWN ( about 40% to 50% until "Lockdown" ) and at "Lockdown" bring it up to around 65% to 70% or so....


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Unless the temperature was above 104*F for several hours....I wouldn't worry much.
> It might ONLY hurry the hatch just a bit, if at all.
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. Keep the humidity DOWN ( about 40% to 50% until "Lockdown" ) and at "Lockdown" bring it up to around 65% to 70% or so....


Thanks! Is "lockdown" the last few days?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Thanks! Is "lockdown" the last few days?


*Yep. *Begins on Day 18 sometime....and continues until END OF HATCH.
( End-of-Hatch shouldn't be until ALL the viable eggs have hatched ....OR _perhaps _day 24 or 25.....often later for birds other than Chickens.)
*IF *you have a _significant _DROP in temperature ( over several hours ) the Hatch could be delayed somewhat.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Yep. Begins on Day 18 sometime....and continues until END OF HATCH.
> ( End-of-Hatch shouldn't be until ALL the viable eggs have hatched ....OR perhaps day 24 or 25.....often later for birds other than Chickens.)
> IF you have a significant DROP in temperature ( over several hours ) the Hatch could be delayed somewhat.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


Thank you!


----------

